# Basta apparire



## Mange Prie Aime

Ciao a tutti,

No so come tradurre correttamente il titolo del film documentario *Videocracy - Basta apparire.

*Mi sembra si può capire in due sensi diversi : 1 "Il suffit de parraître" 2 "Cessons de parraître"... Mi sbaglio ?

Possibile che per il secondo, il documentario mi ha influenzata un po 

Grazzie a presto


----------



## Necsus

Ciao. Ti propongo una terza opzione. Visto che è una frase pronunciata da Lele Mora, uno degli 'interpreti principali', il registro è colloquiale, io lo leggo come "l'importante è apparire", ovvero "basta che si appaia", ovvero "purché si appaia", ovvero, in francese? "il suffit de paraître" o forse "pourvu qu'on paraisse"? o direttamente "l'important c'est de paraître"? (mais pourquoi écris-tu _parraître _avec deux erres?)


----------



## Matrap

Ciao Necsus

Forse mi sfugge qualcosa (l'ora è tarda d'altronde ) ma perché la definisci una terza opzione? Non è forse la stessa che MPA propone come prima?


----------



## Mange Prie Aime

Merci à vous deux.

Alors paraître avec deux "R"... c'est une erreur  tout simplement hihi. 

Et oui le sens que tu donnes Necsus je le comprends comme le premier sens que je comprends aussi, tout comme dit Matrap. 

Ma question est (je la repose en français cette fois) ne peut-on pas également comprendre le _*basta*_ dans son sens de _*assez/stop *_ce qui donnerait au titre un autre sens. Traduit par "Cessons/arrêtons de paraître"... 

Je ne sais pas si vous avez vu le documentaire, mais celui traite de la télévision italienne ou devrais-je dire de la télévision de S. Berlusconi, et parle justement de tout ce "paraître", cette image véhiculée et biaisée par les médias. En montrant un côté plutôt négatif. 

Après avoir vu le reportage je comprends plus le titre dans un sens de "Arrêtons les faux-semblant" enfin qqch comme ça... *"Basta apparire" "Cessons de paraître"... Mais en italien "Basta apparire" peut-il être interprété ainsi ?*


----------



## Necsus

Questione di sfumature, probabilmente, ma io interpretavo il primo _suffit _proposto da MPA come "è _sufficiente_ apparire", che non è esattamente come il mio "l'_importante_ è apparire". Scegliete voi, ma uno dei due secondo me è una terza opzione...! 
Quanto al tuo dubbio, MPA, non ho visto il documentario, quindi non posso averne la certezza, ma direi di no, credo che a nessuno verrebbe istintivo leggerlo come "smettiamola di di apparire", perché _basta _come interiezione normalmente è accompagnata dal punto esclamativo, avrebbe dovuto essere "Videocracy - Basta apparire!" (fra l'altro, Lele Mora che invita a non apparire mi sembra un leggero controsenso ).

EDIT: ho visto ora il trailer e sul senso della battuta di Mora non c'è dubbio ("diventar popolare, diventa chiunque, basta apparire"), a maggior ragione se nel titolo si fosse voluto suggerire l'altro significato, sarebbe stato opportuno diversificarlo con il punto esclamativo, a mio avviso.


----------



## Mange Prie Aime

Grazie mille Necsus  Adesso mi sembra chiaro.

A presto


----------

